# Mag to share my photos?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's up with the stance on the white board On the far left of that 4 board picture?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> What's up with the stance on the white board On the far left of that 4 board picture?


I opened that image in a separate window to see it larger. It looks like it has a forward angle stance on it, just like the 2 of the other 3 boards. What specifically do you see as odd about it? I thought that was a common stance on POW decks, No?

I'm only curious cuz I don't really know. :dunno:

(...it isn't readily apparent in the small thumbnail pic tho.)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

are you wanting to make money with it or just share with the world?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Argo said:


> What's up with the stance on the white board On the far left of that 4 board picture?


What's wrong with it? 

Well, there's nothing wrong with it, except that it set up with a really big and non-necessary bet back. I don't know whether this guy was riding a swallowtail for a 1st time or not, but his nose was all the time in the air. This resulted in a constant crashes. Like that: 



I've tried swallows for a 1st time there and it damn fun!

ps. Looks like image hoster resized images waay to down 



CassMT said:


> are you wanting to make money with it or just share with the world?


I wanna know if such a reports can do any profit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I opened that image in a separate window to see it larger. It looks like it has a forward angle stance on it, just like the 2 of the other 3 boards. What specifically do you see as odd about it? I thought that was a common stance on POW decks, No?
> 
> I'm only curious cuz I don't really know. :dunno:
> 
> (...it isn't readily apparent in the small thumbnail pic tho.)


Maybe cause it's the most normal lookin' stance out of the four, that somehow its normality has created an optical illusion, making it look out of place:dizzy::WTF:


TT


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I think that Argo maybe thought that the bindings were pointed backward, because at first glance the heelcups aren't real visible and it almost looks like the backs of the binders are the fronts. Then of course you see them straps and it all makes sense.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Two boards on the right have 45/30 stance. Which works perfect for swallow. 
Like this: 


Black U198 is mine, so not much shots of mysellf.

Stance on APO(second from a left, red binders) is really werid: almost a duck stance. This is ok when you're riding a park stick, but now a stiffer swallow. That guy looked pretty awkward on all the shots. 
Stance one a white prior was really set to the back. It looks like there's no need to set you stance back like that. Swallowtails makes all that magic with a centered stance. On a winterstick I need to set my binders forward(!!) to get a perfect balance.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

trapper said:


> I think that Argo maybe thought that the bindings were pointed backward, because at first glance the heelcups aren't real visible and it almost looks like the backs of the binders are the fronts. Then of course you see them straps and it all makes sense.


Ok! Thanks. That's why I dbl clicked it in first place cuz thumb was so small I couldn't tell. Also, still newb enough that I wasn't 100% sure if that _was_ a fairly common stance on POW decks in general or swallowtails specifically. 

(...I am aware that it's the preferred angles for hard booted, Euro carvers tho, right? )


-edit-
Lol! Read Kilz reply and realized I should apologize for the "Thread Jack!"
To the OP, Sorry! Mia Culpa! (...cool pics too! Sounds like an awesome experience!)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

TGR forums is where you want to start if you are looking for recognition. Be warned, they can be harsh over there, but if you make it through good things can happen. There is at least more than one person who has become a professional snow sports photographer, because in large part of what they contributed on TGR. The industry watches that forum and takes notice if there is quality work. 

Otherwise, start a blog and hope people find it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

TLN said:


> I wanna know if such a reports can do any profit.


not so much, what i hear from a good friend/pro actionsport photographer/writer is that an online acticle with pics is wortk 300-500, if it's good enough for the print version maybe a couple grand. they want a certain tone to the writing and the best photos, preferably with knonm names doing sick shit

this story come to mind...there was a print versionof the story too, which was funny, adventurous and all that...



i tried submitting a few stories back in the day, to TWS and Snowboarder, about Jackson, Teon Pass and some others...got rejected, haha, i think i thought my pics and writing were better than they actually were....


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> TGR forums is where you want to start if you are looking for recognition. Be warned, they can be harsh over there, but if you make it through good things can happen. There is at than one person who has become a professional snow sports photographer, because in large part of what they contributed on TGR. The industry watches that forum and takes notice if there is quality work.
> 
> Otherwise, start a blog and hope people find it.


Well, this is probably what I expected to hear. But may be I need some confirmation, that I'm not doing it vain. I don't wanna make a big post and see two comments below. "pff, shit, I'm doing this everyday" and "uhm, cool, I thought it's only Lenin, vodka and bears in Russia."



CassMT said:


> i tried submitting a few stories back in the day, to TWS and Snowboarder, about Jackson, Teon Pass and some others...got rejected, haha, i think i thought my pics and writing were better than they actually were....


Heh )) My thoughts. Wanna to get green or red light from someone involved, so decided to post it here first.



CassMT said:


> not so much, what i hear from a good friend/pro actionsport photographer/writer is that an online acticle with pics is wortk 300-500, if it's good enough for the print version maybe a couple grand. they want a certain tone to the writing and the best photos, preferably with knonm names doing sick shit


What if I tell you that 500 is about average monthly income in the place I live? And some of that 300 people in that village paid around 200-300 per month?
I've seen like snowmobilers got into avalanche right in front of us and were searching for a friend out there. 6 guys with sport snowmobiles and with only one shovel and no beacons at all. Luckily out guide seen where snowmobilers might be, and he found him pretty quickly. 300-500 gets me a beacon, for example. I'm not considering beacons for a local mountains(all my friends got 2-3 beacons total), but I expect to travel a bit more, so it is in my wish list. 

I understand that this is not what people read in articles, but that's quite exotic place and nice quality shots. So why not? 

ps. sorry for my bad english, as you can notice it's not my native.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

definitely worth trying...write your story , select probably 10-20 of the absolute best photos...try TWS, Snowboarder, Onboard...might as well swing for the fences


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If your photos are quality, the Mags at TGR will dig it. You certainly can try to submit your stuff to the mags. It doesn't hurt. Small chance you are going to get anywhere that route. You have to put in time with what you got. If you do a good job, stuff will open for you. Just ask Kyle Miller and Jason Hummel. 

There are of course many ways you can go. Pretty much all of them give you very little in return aside from recognition. If you're willing to go through it, you may just end up in a pretty enviable place. If not, well, it's not like others haven't tried and failed too.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

No sorry, you don't have to put your time in first. If you have quality photos you should be emailing photo editors directly with 10 to 20 of your best shots, longest side 800, 72dpx. That and your story idea. See where it goes from there. Once you put shit up online it's worth becomes zero. If you get rejected then put it up on forums.
Aim for backcountry mag, kronicle etc. mags with a backcountry angle.


----------

